
Facebook to Pay $40M Under Proposed Settlement in Video Metrics Suit - hunvreus
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/facebook-pay-40-million-under-proposed-settlement-video-metrics-suit-1245807
======
flywithdolp
How the hell $40M will teach company worth hundred of billions a lesson?

